# eggs



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

last night my female corn snake layed 13 eggs i am so proud of her lets just hope they have got something in them


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh leanne you have had 14 views but no-one has replyed.

Well i have done now  we will have to see if the eggs hatch. 

Love Mummy


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

Not really posted here much (or at all not sure lol), but I hope your eggs are good eggs!!!!!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Come back and let us know!


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

leanne said:


> last night my female corn snake layed 13 eggs i am so proud of her lets just hope they have got something in them


That sounds amazing, did you see it happen?
Would love to see some photographs?


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

We only saw her have the 1 egg she layed the rest the following night.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

how long do they normally take to hatch ??? and do you need to take any special care with them ?? 

Know nothing about snakes at all and interested!


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

tashi said:


> how long do they normally take to hatch ??? and do you need to take any special care with them ??
> 
> Know nothing about snakes at all and interested!


well from when she lays them it takes roughly around 45 days to hatch, we need to make sure that it is at the right temperature at all time but you also have to keep the eggs moist


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow thats so amazing!


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

it was amazing to watch as well


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

awww hope they hatch for you hun will be gr8 to see lots of ickle hissing sids slithering around

GOOD LUCK


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

thanks for all the nice comments u lot


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

foxylady said:


> We only saw her have the 1 egg she layed the rest the following night.


just an update in the second pic u can see tht the eggs have got dimples in them well yesturday we checked them and the dimples have gone so hopefully all of them will hatch.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

fingers crossed  great pic's


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

thanks i will try and get more recent pics of them to show u how well they are doing i am getting so excited


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

well we have got a pink egg and we dont no if it is a good or bad sign so if anyone could tell us then that would be a great help


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

Could it be a girl?...just kidding good luck with the new arrivals when should they hatch


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

lol u never no it could be a girl n they should hatch between the 12th-22nd of june so cant wait


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

Do snakes feed their babies or do they eat normal food from birth??


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

well we have took the female out and when/if the snakes hatch we have to wait until they first shed and then feed the pinkies(baby dead mice) YUM lol


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

Ohh,how long til they first shed?wont they get hungry??


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

well i dont no how long it take for them to shed but i dont think they get hungry(well i dont think they do)


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

oh no them pink eggs i was on about we dont think they are going to survive oh noooooo , but look on the bright side we have still got the rest of the eggs


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they shead a few days after birth so i was told.
oh no good luck on the rest 
love to see some pic's when you can


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

thanks but we found out it was a week when they shed after there born 
and i sed i would gets some recent pics of them but been busy so i will get some as soon as poss to show how well they are doing


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

i have got a fresh pic now 

this is wot they looked like









this is wot they look like now(them 2 at the back are the bad ones)


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

thats so cool


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

can u tell how much they have changed???


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yes filled out more no dimples in them


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

its just a shame about the back two they have got bigger aswell


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Quick update, i have just put the torch on them and i can see red viens in the eggs  so all looks good, they will be on day 22 tomorrow


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

leanne said:


> its just a shame about the back two they have got bigger aswell


How come they ave got bigga if they are bad???

do u meant they are dead by saying the bad???? or is ther a chance they will hatch if they are still growing and got veins??

im gonna watch this thread its very interesting  cant wait to see the babys...bet u get a few bites lol.


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> How come they ave got bigga if they are bad???
> 
> do u meant they are dead by saying the bad???? or is ther a chance they will hatch if they are still growing and got veins??
> 
> im gonna watch this thread its very interesting  cant wait to see the babys...bet u get a few bites lol.


The white eggs have veins inside them, the back 2 are pink but have just been told that the pink 2 might still be ok, and when leanne said they was bad 'yes' she did mean that they would be dead. A clear sign if they are bad is they go yellow.
And if they hatch there is noooooo way i'm getting a nip of them  hubby can move them


----------



## PsyKoViggy (Mar 4, 2008)

What ever happens or how ever much you feel an egg isn't going to hatch, you've got nothing to lose from not removing them and you could be proven wrong.

Seriously, i hope these little guys all hatch for you and that you get no problems.
Can't wait untill i'v moved out and can start planning a breeding project, heheh.


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

PsyKoViggy said:


> What ever happens or how ever much you feel an egg isn't going to hatch, you've got nothing to lose from not removing them and you could be proven wrong.
> 
> Seriously, i hope these little guys all hatch for you and that you get no problems.
> Can't wait untill i'v moved out and can start planning a breeding project, heheh.


so do we, as my mum said everything looks promising just not for the 2 that LOOK dead, good luck with ur breeding project  my mum has just shown me the eggs and it is really good looking at the veins


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

foxylady said:


> The white eggs have veins inside them, the back 2 are pink but have just been told that the pink 2 might still be ok, and when leanne said they was bad 'yes' she did mean that they would be dead. A clear sign if they are bad is they go yellow.
> And if they hatch there is noooooo way i'm getting a nip of them  hubby can move them


LOL dont blame ya 

can u take pics of them in the lite showing their veins ??? lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I love snakes and I really hope they hatch for you, I will be checking back for any news


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

we will be selling them when they are ready if anyone is interested  
and if they hatch( which i think they will  )


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

my brother has a snake its 5 foot at the moment and has lots of growing left to do lol


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> my brother has a snake its 5 foot at the moment and has lots of growing left to do lol


do u know wot type of snake it is 
how old is it?????


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL dont blame ya
> 
> can u take pics of them in the lite showing their veins ??? lol


Just for you


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

foxylady said:


> Just for you


oooooooooooooo very interesting  thx foxy.... its so hard to beleve ther is a lil snake developing aint it hehe.

would u be able to see the snake inside wen it develops more wiv that lite shining on it??? now that would be kwl  thx 4 that


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> oooooooooooooo very interesting  thx foxy.... its so hard to beleve ther is a lil snake developing aint it hehe.
> 
> would u be able to see the snake inside wen it develops more wiv that lite shining on it??? now that would be kwl  thx 4 that


i think we would be able to but this is our first clutch so we dont know much


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

foxylady said:


> i think we would be able to but this is our first clutch so we dont know much


either way its veryyy interesting 

cant wait to see wat colors come out


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

T--jay said:


> cool any more pics when there are futer on


of course, as they develop we will post more pics and when they hatch i will put loads on as i have never had any newborn snakes (i am so excited i just hope i am up when they actually hatch)


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

leanne said:


> of course, as they develop we will post more pics and when they hatch i will put loads on as i have never had any newborn snakes (i am so excited i just hope i am up when they actually hatch)


omg now that would be kwl  ave u got a video phone? u can record em hatching for us aswell if ya lucky enuff to catch them hatching


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> omg now that would be kwl  ave u got a video phone? u can record em hatching for us aswell if ya lucky enuff to catch them hatching


yh my mum has got a better video phone though  so she will have to do it if i am at school


----------



## lalala (May 14, 2008)

those eggs should be an incubator to stand the best chance of hatching.


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

lalala said:


> those eggs should be an incubator to stand the best chance of hatching.


they are doing fine without an incubater thanks


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

lalala said:


> those eggs should be an incubator to stand the best chance of hatching.


wat are the chances of eggs hatching like foxys and leannes compaired to incubater ones????

why do they need incubater???? as long as eggs are kept at rite temp in the viv i cant see there being no difference??? or am i wrong???


----------



## BarryM (May 18, 2008)

corns dont care for eggs once layed so no reason to keep in viv.its much easier to control temp and humidity in incubator which is VERY important for 100% hatch rate.I hope you prove me wrong.Good luck.


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

As leanne has already said they are doing ok  as you can clearly see from the pic showing the veins they are growing. I have got them at the correct temp and humidity. Must be doing something right cause they are growing.


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

lalala said:


> those eggs should be an incubator to stand the best chance of hatching.


Thanks for the reply 



BarryM said:


> corns dont care for eggs once layed so no reason to keep in viv.its much easier to control temp and humidity in incubator which is VERY important for 100% hatch rate.I hope you prove me wrong.Good luck.


Hi, the female is no longer in the viv. I have noticed you have replyed to people's thread's yet you have not introduced yourself on here


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

foxylady said:


> As leanne has already said they are doing ok  as you can clearly see from the pic showing the veins they are growing. I have got them at the correct temp and humidity. Must be doing something right cause they are growing.


They are growing nicely  
cant wait to see wat colors they are.

wen is their hatch day due???


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> They are growing nicely
> cant wait to see wat colors they are.
> 
> wen is their hatch day due???


they are ready to hatch about the 12th june- 22nd june so not long really


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

cant wait to see some pic's 
would be great if you can get some while they are hatching
good luck


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

carol said:


> cant wait to see some pic's
> would be great if you can get some while they are hatching
> good luck


never mind the pics i cant wait to see them real life lol 
if they hatch when anyone is in then of course we will put pics on here,
as for the colours then i wouldnt mind if they all came out green(even though they won't) i think they would still be gorg and i would love them until they go to there new homes, 
thats if they hatch i am very sure they will but you still got to take caution though havent you


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

leanne said:


> they are ready to hatch about the 12th june- 22nd june so not long really


wow not long at all


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Day 36, and this is the eggs tonight.










Myself and Leanne will keep all those interested updated


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

cant wait to see them hatch


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

niether can we you really dont know no how excited i am for them to hatch and saying that there s only about 15 days left i just cant wait  they are really taking there shape now and still white so that is a good sign


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

yh just the 2 that had gone bad  but no others


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

foxylady said:


> Day 36, and this is the eggs tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yer im interested bigtime  so make sure u do keep us updated lol.

they change so much, who would think a egg would change lol....their lovely and white aint they....its mad to think lil snakes are forming in them eggs, its brilliant


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi, I just noticed your egg thread, very interesting!
Those are some very healthy looking eggs you got there! My snake laid 25 eggs and we're now on day 35, I share your excitment!  I can't wait to see your little babies!


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

cat001 said:


> Hi, I just noticed your egg thread, very interesting!
> Those are some very healthy looking eggs you got there! My snake laid 25 eggs and we're now on day 35, I share your excitment!  I can't wait to see your little babies!


congrats with ur eggs and i will deffo shay my excitment with u, u really havent got long have you 
good luck 
have u got any pics


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

the one i have highlighted this one keep changing its shape it is wider than all of the others but it is still healthy 
is this normal?????


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

leanne said:


> the one i have highlighted this one keep changing its shape it is wider than all of the others but it is still healthy
> is this normal?????


I don't really know but could it be about to hatch?


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> I don't really know but could it be about to hatch?


oh god dont say that i dont want them to be premature 
but i dont think it is coz there will cracks in it won't they??


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

leanne said:


> oh god dont say that i dont want them to be premature
> but i dont think it is coz there will cracks in it won't they??


I told you i don't know anything.
surely a snake would be moving inside the shell, is that possible?


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> I told you i don't know anything.
> surely a snake would be moving inside the shell, is that possible?


i dont know it might be just the way it grows or it might even be the fastest grower out of the clutch
i will keep my eye on them and if they all change to the same shape then i know it is ok


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

leanne said:


> the one i have highlighted this one keep changing its shape it is wider than all of the others but it is still healthy
> is this normal?????


No worries, some eggs are just different sizes. When you say it keeps changing shape it's probably because it's more exposed to the elements than the others, I noticed the others are more burried. It's probably slightly over swelled but nothing to worry about! 

Mine usually hatch in 60 - 70 days, I love baby snakies! 

Oh, before i forget to mention, those 2 bad eggs i read about were most likely infertile!

When they hatch pictures are a MUST!


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

cat001 said:


> No worries, some eggs are just different sizes. When you say it keeps changing shape it's probably because it's more exposed to the elements than the others, I noticed the others are more burried. It's probably slightly over swelled but nothing to worry about!
> 
> Mine usually hatch in 60 - 70 days, I love baby snakies!
> 
> ...


thanks for that,
does it really matter if the eggs are buried?? we still do check on them and they are all healthy, and that wierd looking egg is nothing to worry about then 
thanks cat001 

i defo will be putting loads of pics up when they hatch and you best do


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

leanne said:


> thanks for that,
> does it really matter if the eggs are buried?? we still do check on them and they are all healthy, and that wierd looking egg is nothing to worry about then
> thanks cat001
> 
> i defo will be putting loads of pics up when they hatch and you best do


I sure will!

It doesn't really matter, as long as it's exposed to the right temps and humidity it'll do fine. It seems to be doing very well with out being burried anyway, it should have no trouble hatching!

Wanna see my eggies! 

My snake JD laying her eggs


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

cat001 said:


> I sure will!
> 
> It doesn't really matter, as long as it's exposed to the right temps and humidity it'll do fine. It seems to be doing very well with out being burried anyway, it should have no trouble hatching!
> 
> ...


wow more eggyssss  this thread is getting very exciting 

are ur eggs in a viv or incubater cat001????

someone previously said eggs do better in incubaters???wats ur views???


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

cat001 said:


> I sure will!
> 
> It doesn't really matter, as long as it's exposed to the right temps and humidity it'll do fine. It seems to be doing very well with out being burried anyway, it should have no trouble hatching!
> 
> ...


thanks 
bet u cant wait for yours to hatch 
when are they due to hatch
ur eggs r looking really good 
means that all these peeps interested have to keep up with us both now lol


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

leanne said:


> thanks
> bet u cant wait for yours to hatch
> when are they due to hatch
> ur eggs r looking really good
> means that all these peeps interested have to keep up with us both now lol


to rite where interested haha, ive followed this thread for ages  and am looking very forward to seeing these babys pickys 

now theres more


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> to rite where interested haha, ive followed this thread for ages  and am looking very forward to seeing these babys pickys
> 
> now theres more


dont worry i will defo keep u lot informed n im sure cat001 will two 
i am counting down the days now
but if they dont come on the due date and come later then i might not be hear as i am doing a sponsored walk up mount snowdon


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> wow more eggyssss  this thread is getting very exciting
> 
> are ur eggs in a viv or incubater cat001????
> 
> someone previously said eggs do better in incubaters???wats ur views???


I haven't yet got myself an incubator and do very well without one. I just put my eggs in a plastic container with ventilation holes filled with vermiculite and place them in the airing cupboard, the warmest room in the house! I keep an eye on the temps and adjust the humidity twice a day, as long as the conditions are fine it doesn't really matter where you incubate them 
Though saying that i want to invest in an incubator for the next lot.


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

cat001 said:


> I haven't yet got myself an incubator and do very well without one. I just put my eggs in a plastic container with ventilation holes filled with vermiculite and place them in the airing cupboard, the warmest room in the house! I keep an eye on the temps and adjust the humidity twice a day, as long as the conditions are fine it doesn't really matter where you incubate them
> Though saying that i want to invest in an incubator for the next lot.


thats exactly what we do but keep them in a viv like u do we check the temp and humidity so at least we know we both are doing something right LOL


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

leanne said:


> thanks
> bet u cant wait for yours to hatch
> when are they due to hatch
> ur eggs r looking really good
> means that all these peeps interested have to keep up with us both now lol


Haha lol, I wonder how much of an audiance we can get
They're due sometime round the 22nd of June


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

cat001 said:


> Haha lol, I wonder how much of an audiance we can get
> They're due sometime round the 22nd of June


omg ours are due between 12th and 22 june so u never know they might hatch on the same day LMAO


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

leanne said:


> omg ours are due between 12th and 22 june so u never know they might hatch on the same day LMAO


Oh wow, our snakes could have the same birthday? umm..hatchday? lol


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

cat001 said:


> Oh wow, our snakes could have the same birthday? umm..hatchday? lol


u got me really excited now LOL


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Wanna see some of my babies from last year!


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

cat001 said:


> Wanna see some of my babies from last year!


yes yes yes please pretty pretty please


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

This is misty









Roberto on the left and Ollie on the right









This is Star









Some random baby pics









See there fat dinner bellies!


















They got very friendly


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

they are gorg i want them all lol i love the ones when they are all together  
have u kept the all ????


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

The longest we had them for was 5 months, we don't really have the space for them all! If i did i'd keep them all!


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

cat001 said:


> The longest we had them for was 5 months, we don't really have the space for them all! If i did i'd keep them all!


LOL i dunno how i am gonna let my baby snakies go when they are old enough  
oh and by the way u got some nice looking gecos 2


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

leanne said:


> LOL i dunno how i am gonna let my baby snakies go when they are old enough
> oh and by the way u got some nice looking gecos 2


Saying good bye to them is the hardest part 
hehe, found one of my picture posts?  Thanks!


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

cat001 said:


> Saying good bye to them is the hardest part
> hehe, found one of my picture posts?  Thanks!


i bet it was hard, and for me saying good bye to the first litter of rabbits was hard for me 
of course i found one of your pics i have seen all of them that you have put aswell and they are really nice


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

leanne said:


> i bet it was hard, and for me saying good bye to the first litter of rabbits was hard for me
> of course i found one of your pics i have seen all of them that you have put aswell and they are really nice


Awww, bunnies! My rabbit might be pregnant! not sure yet though. 
Yay, thanks!


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

cat001 said:


> Awww, bunnies! My rabbit might be pregnant! not sure yet though.
> Yay, thanks!


yh, i love baby rabbits we have still got 1 left trying to find a new home but nobody is interested  so u got eggs and maybe a pregnant rabbit that isnt bad lol


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

leanne said:


> yh, i love baby rabbits we have still got 1 left trying to find a new home but nobody is interested  so u got eggs and maybe a pregnant rabbit that isnt bad lol


She wasn't meant to get pregnant! lol. Our boy rabbit is new to the family and had an appointment for the vets, but he was pretty quick getting aquainted with her!


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh, have you tried advertising on Preloved | UK free ads - buy and sell with local classifieds ?


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

cat001 said:


> She wasn't meant to get pregnant! lol. Our boy rabbit is new to the family and had an appointment for the vets, but he was pretty quick getting aquainted with her!


lmao well thats why they say 'breed like rabbits' lol 
i swear this is meant to be an eggs thread LMAO oh well LOL 

yes we have tried it is on there now 
thanks anyway


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

leanne said:


> lmao well thats why they say 'breed like rabbits' lol
> i swear this is meant to be an eggs thread LMAO oh well LOL
> 
> yes we have tried it is on there now


oh yeah, egg thread! thats right! lol

Hmmm, I don't understand how anyone can refuse a bunny rabbit? lol


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

cat001 said:


> oh yeah, egg thread! thats right! lol
> 
> Hmmm, I don't understand how anyone can refuse a bunny rabbit? lol


well some people can


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

leanne said:


> well some people can


Monsters! lol

Baby bunnies are way too cute to turn down! lol


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

cat001 said:


> Monsters! lol
> 
> Baby bunnies are way too cute to turn down! lol


especially when they are just opening there eyes that is the best part lol


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

leanne said:


> especially when they are just opening there eyes that is the best part lol


I sooo want my rabbit to be pregnant!


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

cat001 said:


> I sooo want my rabbit to be pregnant!


i so want it to be pregnant for you to see how cute they are


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

leanne said:


> i so want it to be pregnant for you to see how cute they are


 I noticed how fat she's getting! I think my bunny really is pregnant!

How are your eggies doing?


----------



## reptilicious (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats on the eggs.


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

two eggs are starting to dimple again and we dont know how to get them out as the viv is at the right temp and the right humidity
could someone tell us or try and help us to explain how to get them out


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

if they begin to dimple or cave in, add a little water by light spraying with warm water, make sure its warm and not cold coz cold can shock the eggs, Be careful not to add too much or get water directly on the eggs...thats wat i read on some egg care... how true it is i donot know.

i also read if they dimple it means they are drying out so the humidity needs increasing, or if they are swollen and solid to the touch, you really need to lower the humidity.

look at this it may help..scroll halfway down till u get to care for the eggs and babys. dansweirdweb_snakes_breeding


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

thanks for that and it seemed to be working a little so fingers crossed they will all be ok


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

leanne said:


> thanks for that and it seemed to be working a little so fingers crossed they will all be ok


Finga's crossed for ya leane


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Finga's crossed for ya leane


cheers luv there isnt long now

cat001 how are your eggs doing and how long you got left


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Finga's crossed for ya leane


Don't forget me


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

foxylady said:


> Don't forget me


aww and finga's crossed for u to 

im sure they will be fine...u are doing ur very best in making sure these eggys are very well looked afta


----------



## Boccia Boy (Mar 24, 2008)

WOW Ttht is amazinng the miracle of life


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> if they begin to dimple or cave in, add a little water by light spraying with warm water, make sure its warm and not cold coz cold can shock the eggs, Be careful not to add too much or get water directly on the eggs...thats wat i read on some egg care... how true it is i donot know.
> 
> i also read if they dimple it means they are drying out so the humidity needs increasing, or if they are swollen and solid to the touch, you really need to lower the humidity.
> 
> look at this it may help..scroll halfway down till u get to care for the eggs and babys. dansweirdweb_snakes_breeding


Thanks for that link  the dimple's are almost gone now, leanne panic's to much 



Boccia Boy said:


> WOW Ttht is amazinng the miracle of life


Yes it is amazing watching them grow, we are on day 44 now so not much longer


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

leanne said:


> cheers luv there isnt long now
> 
> cat001 how are your eggs doing and how long you got left


Hi again! I see you had a bit of a situation with your eggs!  Just so you know, when your eggs are about to hatch they'll all dimple in quite a bit due to the hatchling absorbing the remaining yolk, so keep an eye out for that nearer the hatching date.

I'm on day 41 and expect them to hatch in 2-3 weeks! Getting close to the hatching day!


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

cat001 said:


> Hi again! I see you had a bit of a situation with your eggs!  Just so you know, when your eggs are about to hatch they'll all dimple in quite a bit due to the hatchling absorbing the remaining yolk, so keep an eye out for that nearer the hatching date.
> 
> I'm on day 41 and expect them to hatch in 2-3 weeks! Getting close to the hatching day!


We are on day 44, i will be asking questions to you all the time as this is our first clutch to go this far  i will be giving you my addy for messenger so i can ask questions quicker


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

foxylady said:


> We are on day 44, i will be asking questions to you all the time as this is our first clutch to go this far  i will be giving you my addy for messenger so i can ask questions quicker


Congratulations!  I'll be happy to answer any questions you need to ask!  I can't wait for all these eggs to hatch!


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Just took this pic for you guy's


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

wow their looking great aint they  

i still cant beleve lil snakes are in them...ya kinda expect a chick to hatch outta em lol.


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

they eggs are on day 51 today so they are due very very soon and i am getting excited every day  i cant wait


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

leanne said:


> they eggs are on day 51 today so they are due very very soon and i am getting excited every day  i cant wait


are u still alowed to put the lites up to the eggs??? or do they ave to be left well alone now their nearly gonna hatch??????


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Yaaaaaaaaaay first baby is hatching  i'm sooooooooooo exited here's the first piccy of many more to follow 










Hopefully the next pic's will be clearer


----------



## PsyKoViggy (Mar 4, 2008)

ooooh, congrats on the new baby!!
can't wait to see pics once its come out of the egg!


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

i've not posted on here but been reading and waiting. 
Wow come on little eggys get hatching so we can see baby snakes


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

PsyKoViggy said:


> ooooh, congrats on the new baby!!
> can't wait to see pics once its come out of the egg!


Thanks  can't stop looking at it, i hope to get a video done for you all to look at 



griffpan said:


> i've not posted on here but been reading and waiting.
> Wow come on little eggys get hatching so we can see baby snakes


Don't think i will sleep tonight  i feel like a kid at xmas


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Congratulations on your first hatching snakie!  I can't wait for it to fully hatch, soooo exciting!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

congratulations, can't wait for the updates


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

congratulations! 
you'll have to keep updating us on them


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

omg i so missed this.... wow congrats woohooo  wat color is it ???? how many more have hatched,,wats colors are THEY  ahhh we need pics...lots of em..and vids  

hurry and reply lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> omg i so missed this.... wow congrats woohooo  wat color is it ???? how many more have hatched,,wats colors are THEY  ahhh we need pics...lots of em..and vids
> 
> hurry and reply lol


PMSL  I keep looking to see whats happening I hope all is OK


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> PMSL  I keep looking to see whats happening I hope all is OK


yep all is going ok and my mum is going to highjack my thread once again as she is putting up the pics in a mo


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

leanne said:


> yep all is going ok and my mum is going to highjack my thread once again as she is putting up the pics in a mo


wheee well bloodywell hurry up lol 

ive been waiting weeks for this moment lol...


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> PMSL  I keep looking to see whats happening I hope all is OK


yar me aswell lol... this is the moment weve all bin waiting for  oooooo so exciting innit lol. 

*waits patiantly*


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

ok so here is baby no 2










and baby no 3










Sorry there not that clear but best we can do at the min  you lot will get sick of me posting pic's up . 8 more egg's to go


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

ther i was looking and thinking ..wher it at? then i twigged lol...i worked it out and omg its so cute  is it clean out its egg now??? wats it doing???

sorry i wanna know lol 

ave more arrived yert?? wat colors  ?

its bloody amazing aint it...so diff from the norm haha


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Awwww!!!! Thats so cute!  Day 48 for me, not ready to hatch yet! 
Can't wait to see the rest of your babies!


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ther i was looking and thinking ..wher it at? then i twigged lol...i worked it out and omg its so cute  is it clean out its egg now??? wats it doing???
> 
> sorry i wanna know lol
> 
> ...


No 4 has just popped its head out  and i will let you no what colours they are when there more out the shells


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

cat001 said:


> Awwww!!!! Thats so cute!  Day 48 for me, not ready to hatch yet!
> Can't wait to see the rest of your babies!


Not long now for you then  you will defo be seeing more pic's


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Baby No 6 just popped out


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

congrate's 
its great cant wait to find out what colours they are


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Carol 

Baby No 3 leaving the shell


----------



## PsyKoViggy (Mar 4, 2008)

How do they fit so much snake into such little eggs?
Mad

Love the picture with all the little heads popping out, like they're sprouting from beans or something.


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Aww look at em, it's amazing i've never ever seen baby snakes hatching


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww wow, great picture, look at the littlen' go! So cute!


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Sorry guys got another one for you  here's is baby 4 just left its shell








You will have to tell me when you have seen enough pic's


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, congrats, by the way you couldnt post too many pics, keep them coming, this if great, I am hooked


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> great pics, congrats, by the way you couldnt post too many pics, keep them coming, this if great, I am hooked


yerp same as 

plz keep pics coming...post loads lol, this is really good 

It really is strange looking at them long bodys, u really wouldnt think they could fit in the eggs...its well brilliant 

weve seen these lil eggs from day one...then their lil veins...to this  bloody brilliant


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> yerp same as
> 
> plz keep pics coming...post loads lol, this is really good
> 
> ...


its hard to think that they could fit inside isnt it, i want a pet snake again now


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> its hard to think that they could fit inside isnt it, i want a pet snake again now


LOL... it does make ya want more donnit 

oh god we would be a zoo if we got every pup kit snake bird etc on this forum we wanted pmsl.


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Here we go guys, got 7 babys out  and took some more pic's 
No 1 - 7
























































Babys 8 - 11 have still to come out there shells


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Aww they're gorgeous and still more to come, thats fantastic!! Will they change colour and what do you feed them on? 
Can't wait for the others to hatch now


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

omg they are lovely colors aint they  this is soooooooooo exciting and weve still got more to come    

they can eat their first pinkys almost rite away cant they????


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

We have 4 more to go 

They can have the first pinkie after they have had there first shed  out of them all we have got 1 coming out that is a different colour to all the rest but your going to have to wait for the pic i'm keeping this one a secret


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely babies congrate's


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL... it does make ya want more donnit
> 
> oh god we would be a zoo if we got every pup kit snake bird etc on this forum we wanted pmsl.


LOL so tru I would be over run with animals (more than I am now )



foxylady said:


> We have 4 more to go
> 
> They can have the first pinkie after they have had there first shed  out of them all we have got 1 coming out that is a different colour to all the rest but your going to have to wait for the pic i'm keeping this one a secret


thats not fair I want to know now  LOL


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

don't show me i'll want another one! 
they're lovely looking


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

your getting a new one


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

carol said:


> your getting a new one


yay  when?!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

when they are ready


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

foxylady said:


> We have 4 more to go
> 
> They can have the first pinkie after they have had there first shed  out of them all we have got 1 coming out that is a different colour to all the rest but your going to have to wait for the pic i'm keeping this one a secret


Thats evilllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll  lol but  i wanna know now wat color he is ahhhhhh.


carol said:


> your getting a new one


pmsl carol ur worse then the kids lol....


Fade to Grey said:


> yay  when?!


hahaha that would be the first thing ild ask...when


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

LOL, it looks like i got 2 this colour








Not sure yet but they are so different from the rest


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

wow thats really nice aint it  i cant beleve they are all here finally 

are ya gonna keep 1 or 2  ???


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Not keeping any, just not got the room


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are stunning, at what age they go to their new homes? and do you have homes for them all yet??


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

that one look lik eit might be a amelanistic.

and you might have anery and anerythristic 
some of the pic's not to clear so night be wrong.


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> they are stunning, at what age they go to their new homes? and do you have homes for them all yet??


I will let them go when they have had at least 6 feeds, got a couple of people interested 



carol said:


> that one look lik eit might be a amelanistic.
> 
> and you might have anery and anerythristic
> some of the pic's not to clear so night be wrong.


They are Amel's Anery's and Carolina's


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

I only had 2 come out this colour, can only get a pic of 1 cause the other 1 is a bit snappy


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

ohh he's got a lovely patterned skin hasn't he  i wouldn't like to meet the snappy one though


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

foxylady said:


> I only had 2 come out this colour, can only get a pic of 1 cause the other 1 is a bit snappy


needs lots of handling


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Yay, more snakes!  Cute! Since mine havn't hatched yet i'll show you a video of my first ever lot of snakes! Not patient enough to wait for this years lot to hatch! 

YouTube - Snakes In Love


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

cat001 said:


> Yay, more snakes!  Cute! Since mine havn't hatched yet i'll show you a video of my first ever lot of snakes! Not patient enough to wait for this years lot to hatch!
> 
> YouTube - Snakes In Love


omg that vid was excellent, ive neva seen snakes breed be4 or seen eggs hatch,,,very very detailed and brilliant  i really enjoyed watching that thx alot


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> omg that vid was excellent, ive neva seen snakes breed be4 or seen eggs hatch,,,very very detailed and brilliant  i really enjoyed watching that thx alot


You're welcome, glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

i got bit today by number 1 and it didnt let go for ages but the good thing is it didnt even hurt 1 bit i didnt even think it actually bit till i looked down again LOL how are your eggs CAT001???


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

leanne said:


> i got bit today by number 1 and it didnt let go for ages but the good thing is it didnt even hurt 1 bit i didnt even think it actually bit till i looked down again LOL how are your eggs CAT001???


oh my bloody gawd  are they born wiv teeth???

u have alootttaaa handling to do everyday to get these fiesty lil things used to ya. ratha u then me lol.


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> oh my bloody gawd  are they born wiv teeth???
> 
> u have alootttaaa handling to do everyday to get these fiesty lil things used to ya. ratha u then me lol.


dont i no it and yh every snake is born with teeth and all snakes have got venomin them but most of them arent venomous

its only a couple that are feisty but the rest let you pick them up and let you hold them but every snake has got there own personality,
it isnt that bad actually i enjoy holding them


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

leanne said:


> dont i no it and yh every snake is born with teeth and all snakes have got venomin them but most of them arent venomous
> 
> its only a couple that are feisty but the rest let you pick them up and let you hold them but every snake has got there own personality,
> it isnt that bad actually i enjoy holding them


ahhh they are cute tho...dont blame u enjoying them 

ave they had their first shed yet and eaten??


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> oh my bloody gawd  are they born wiv teeth???
> 
> u have alootttaaa handling to do everyday to get these fiesty lil things used to ya. ratha u then me lol.


Baby snakes have egg teeth, these teeth are specifically designed to cut the egg shell open, they loose these teeth as they grow older. They also hatch with rows of small backward pointing teeth which help them to swollow their food.


----------



## Searyan (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow ! thirteen too ! congrats !!


----------

